

Dateutil - Sane real-world timezone handling, date parsing and math for Python - ghc
http://labix.org/python-dateutil

======
ghc
This is a PSA: Dateutil doesn't get enough publicity in the Python community
and I see too much code where someone was unaware of its existence and wound
up rolling their own broken implementation of datetime handling. Please,
PLEASE, for the love of $DIETY, use dateutil if you deal with timezones or
date math. That is all.

